# Pistons



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone had problems with running 11:5:1 compression pistons with stock parts...finally found out what was going on with my brute...show how sand got in between the rings and piston and closed the rings up and the bike didn't have any compression, cylinders look great don't understand how that is!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sand had to have gotten there from taking the spark plugs in and out without cleaning the holes out real good before pulling the plugs. 
As far as problems.... I've been running 11.5:1s for more than 2 years now without a single problem that can be traced back to the compression.


----------



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Did it have a big power gain...I found my hmf header pipe had a huge crack in it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wouldn't call it a HUGE gain. But definitely VERY noticable. But I also have a long list of other mods to support it as well. My other brute...an 05 750 has clutching, full HMF exhaust, UNI filter, and a jet kit with 29.5 swamplites on a 2" lift and it doesn't feel like it has half the power my 08 has....(the one in my signature). I've ridden my dads 07 750 and it has clutching on 29.5 laws and 2" lift, UNI filter, and everthing else stock....its same feeling as my 05 pretty much. The 05 may have just a tad bit more power. And its the same with a friend of mine's 09 750...modded pretty much equal to mine but without the engine work and its not quite as mean, but not bad by any means.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

yotahelo17 said:


> Did it have a big power gain...I found my hmf header pipe had a huge crack in it


BTW, I have a spare HMF rear header pipe out in the barn that I'm not doing anything with.... its got very little run time on it and is just starting to turn colors from the exhaust heat.


----------



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mines a 09 I was think about getting a hmf programmer and get bigger injectors...it's got the full hmf and clutch springs just looking to get a some more power...how much would you want for it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Make me an offer....I dont know what its worth honestly. It's useless to me. Can have it in the mail or UPS for you tomorrow....your choice. Shouldn't cost much to ship. And don't waste your time with the HMF programmer. Either get you a Power Commander, MSD, or a Dynatek CDI....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i put h/c top end on a old bottom(i knew better) was not long before i started to hear a knock took it apart an replaced rod bearings now alls well


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Very true.... if you are planning on opening the motor up for any reason, go ahead and spend the few extra bucks and replace your seals and bearings at the least, may even consider a new oil pump, timing chains, etc if you have the cash to play with. I just freshened my motor up not too long ago....total cost for me was right around $500, and that included replacing my tranny due to 3 broken gears from 31s and a heavy thumb. The busted tranny was my only reason for going into the motor, but since I was in there figured might as well do a complete overhaul.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

very true , i replaced everythig but the rod bearings the first time just to have to pull it back down an do the rods, that sucked big time


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Can you stick a 11:5:1 piston in with all stock parts and be ok.I was thinking about alittle more power (with all these cand hams) running around any more.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

All mine had for the longest time was just Wiseco 11.5:1 pistons and a custom tune on my PC3.... ran like a scalded ape.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Heck yeah mike not sure on my compression but the bottom end is all stock


----------



## yotahelo17 (Mar 21, 2010)

How bout 35 dollars and what ever shipping is


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

yotahelo17 said:


> How bout 35 dollars and what ever shipping is


Deal. PM sent.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

So filthey you just put the pistons in and didnt change valves or any of that stuff.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah thats all that was done the first go around Mike. This last time when I went into the motor to rebuild the tranny I went ahead and got a port/polish job and better parts put into the motor, runs awesome now.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx filthy i just might do this when i get the extra cash.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You wont regret puttin in the high comp pistons....but honestly, if you pull the heads off, go ahead and save a little longer and throw you in a good set of stage 1 cams and it'll make a little more noticable power gain for you. ...just my .02


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Who do you rec. for the the stage 1 cams?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Call mickey mike he will set you up and it will be the cheapest and most reliable


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Who do you rec. for the the stage 1 cams?


Honestly, I recommend getting a matched set from a reputable builder if you want it to run its best.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanx guys


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking at getting some Wiseco 11:1 pistons and Web Cam 150i cams. 

For those of you running the Wiseco pistons, what fuel are you running? I ran TT111 in my 450R with a 13:1 Baldwin in it. But I dont know what I would run with the 11:1, definitely not wanting to run 87 octane like some people have claimed you can get away with. 

Current mods are Muzzy full system, Dyno Jet kit, and Dynatek CDI. Thanks

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------

Also, at what point do I need to look at upgrading the clutch? I am running 27 inch executioners. Not sure what these clutches can handle as far as motor work.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

do you have to pull the engine to replace the cams? im goin to do the pistons now a the cams later if I dont have to pull the engine.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

redrumredrum89 said:


> do you have to pull the engine to replace the cams? im goin to do the pistons now a the cams later if I dont have to pull the engine.


I did not have to pull the engine to do either on my 450R, and I did piston and cam at the same time. 

I have no idea about the Brutes though, different animal. 

Im looking to do the Wiseco pistons and Web Cam at the same time. Just curious about fuels, install, etc also.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

Thinking I would probably just blend Sunoco 110 with real 93 Octane unleaded, none of that ethanol garbage. End up with 102-103 leaded or somewhere in that ballpark. You guys think that would work during the hot and humid summer days down here in Arkansas?


----------



## elmer6400 (Mar 18, 2013)

im a new guy and need some help, put new wiseco 11.5:1s re adjusteed the valves. itll ride for bout 5 minutes then it acts like its trying to lock up?

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

by the way its a 08 brute 750 fuel injected!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rule of thumb never put a new h/c top end on a old bottom ,the new h/c top puts a lot of added stress on the rod bearings​


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

rmax said:


> rule of thumb never put a new h/c top end on a old bottom ,the new h/c top puts a lot of added stress on the rod bearings​


I have never heard of that rule of thumb before...

I put a 13:1 Baldwin in my 05 450R and the thing ran like a swiss clock. To be honest, I dont think I have ever seen anyone mess with the crank, rod, etc unless they absolutely needed to. 

Plus, we are not talking 13:1 or 14:1 here. We are talking 11:1, and the real CR on these is more like 10:1 from what I have read. Anyway how hard is the install on these Brutes, just curious as to what im looking at before I tear into her?

Does anyone here actually answer questions?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

go for it


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Arkie said:


> I have never heard of that rule of thumb before...
> 
> I put a 13:1 Baldwin in my 05 450R and the thing ran like a swiss clock. To be honest, I dont think I have ever seen anyone mess with the crank, rod, etc unless they absolutely needed to.
> 
> ...


 

what questions is it to be exact ?


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

DSC said:


> what questions is it to be exact ?


I was asking what octane is recommended to run in these with 11:1 pistons, and how hard the piston and cam install is. 

A couple others had different questions they asked right after me. About seizing up and if you had to pull the engine.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Arkie said:


> I was asking what octane is recommended to run in these with 11:1 pistons, and how hard the piston and cam install is.
> 
> A couple others had different questions they asked right after me. About seizing up and if you had to pull the engine.


 
We run 93 on 12:5.1 with no troubles. Been doing it for years. With the cams you loose alot of it anyway.

Pistons and cams are not bad at all. Cams you can do in the bike but i wouldnt try pistons for a 1st timer. I tell everyone. My phone is on 24/7 if yall get stuck and have troubles, call me.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

DSC said:


> We run 93 on 12:5.1 with no troubles. Been doing it for years. With the cams you loose alot of it anyway.
> 
> Pistons and cams are not bad at all. Cams you can do in the bike but i wouldnt try pistons for a 1st timer. I tell everyone. My phone is on 24/7 if yall get stuck and have troubles, call me.


Awesome, thanks man.


----------

